
Ask HN: Anyone attending YC Startup School 2016? Let's know each other - grigy
Hey! My name is Grigor. I&#x27;m full stack developer. Haven&#x27;t funded any startup yet but looking forward to. Worked on many side projects. The current one is: stackweek.com (news service for developers). I&#x27;m interested in creating better developer experiences by using the latest technologies.
======
lamroger
Hey!

My name's Roger and I recently left a position as a DevOps Engineer at a
startup in Redwood City to do something different and broaden my skill set.

I'm currently exploring full stack development, starting with Rails and
incorporating React in the future.

My current side project is going to improve the job search process for
developers.

This is going to be my first Startup School so I'm excited to listen to
notable speakers and meet y'all!

Feel free to reach out if I don't reply at me[at]Lamroger.com!

~~~
grigy
Thanks for introduction Roger. This is my first Startup School too. Hopefully
will meet there!

~~~
lamroger
Nice to meet you too, Grigor!

